# What homemade cleaners do you make & recipes please?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm looking for stuff to clean the bathrooms mainly. 

Thanks,
Kristine


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Shower cleaner:

In a quart spray bottle, put
16 - 18 oz. water
2 oz. white vinegar
1 oz. bleach
Fill the bottle almost to the top and add
1 tablespoon dish detergent
Mix gently.

Spray the shower walls, chrome, and glass every time you shower. We also squeegee the walls and doors after spraying. We have very hard water and this makes the shower stay clean and mildew-free.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

One of my favorites for scrubbing, a squirt of liquid, usually castile, soap on the sponge, and then throw baking soda on the sponge or area to be scrubbed. Works great at removing soap scum and most everything else.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I've found that old Shout spray bottles work better and last a lot longer than any I've bought at various stores.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm a big fan of keeping things simple. For the shower, I use a grapefruit (plain white grapefruit, as the red can stain), cut in half and sprinkled with salt then used kind of like a sponge. White vinegar and water on all other surfaces, a little baking soda sprinkled in the toilet and scrubbed with a brush.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I mix lemon juice and baking soda into a paste. It is great as a replacement for soft scrub and there are no chemicals.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Farm Chix Can bottled lemon juice be used?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Taylor R. said:


> I'm a big fan of keeping things simple. For the shower, I use a grapefruit (plain white grapefruit, as the red can stain), cut in half and sprinkled with salt then used kind of like a sponge. White vinegar and water on all other surfaces, a little baking soda sprinkled in the toilet and scrubbed with a brush.


I tried the grapefruit thing a while back but found the pulp to be an absolute bear to get cleaned up afterwards. Any suggestions on that aspect of it?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I just grab the shower sprayer and crank the pressure up and spray the whole shower down. I imagine if you didn't have a movable shower head, the pulp would be a mess!!


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

For the bathroom I like to use one of the dish sponge with a fill able handle --- fill it half way with dish soap (recipe says yo use Dawn I use Aldi's brand) & the other half with white vinegar --- works great on shower, tub, and sink.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I use the all purpose cleaner posted here many times.

1 part each water and vinegar 
A little bit of dawn liquid- original blue stuff

Once the shower has been cleaned of soap scum- I use the all purpose spray and dip a good brush in baking soda and scrub- it stays clean with just a weekly spray of this and a rinse down! 

This spray works great in the kitchen and on the counters. 

Thanks Homesteading Today folks for telling me about his cleaner


----------

